# 1945 Westfield custom, custom...



## bobbystillz (Mar 31, 2019)

So I started going through this Westfield frame I got from Jeffry Olsen. This is so bad ass! So it's a wartime frame (1945) and the crank assembly is mostly blackout parts (though the original owner tried to buff out the black). What is super cool, is the hot rod paint job done in, what looks like, the '50s. This kid was doing an all out custom, from bolting on a 'Spitfire' badge to the head tube, to amazing box pins and stripes, this bike screams of early 1950s hot rod culture! In case it ever got stolen, he wrote his name address and phone number on the underside of the chainguard lip. I am geeked to own this, and to marry my aesthetic with his. This will be my first customization of a custom. So here's to 'Rusty Kotek'...may your artistry live on!

*follow along as the project develops*


----------



## Deebo (Mar 31, 2019)

Wowsers. That's dope! Maybe you should do a little research on that address and maybe that person is still alive. Keep us posted on the project!


----------



## bobbystillz (Apr 1, 2019)

Deebo said:


> Wowsers. That's dope! Maybe you should do a little research on that address and maybe that person is still alive. Keep us posted on the project!




For sure! I found the house,  but the phone number is old school with letters instead of an area code. Can't find the name associated with the address yet, but it seems Polish in origin. Might be short for 'Rustecki Kotek' (Kotek Rustecki).

I will be posting more build shots soon.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 1, 2019)

That's so cool,love the box pins and white stripes. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Scribble (Apr 1, 2019)

The paint on that is RAD !!!


----------



## Deebo (Apr 1, 2019)

Try to preserve the writing. Throw clear over it.


----------



## bobbystillz (Apr 2, 2019)

Ok! Scored wheels and seat!!!
Wheels are New Departure hubs in ivory painted rims with a black pinstripe. Perfect match for my build, though off a CWC bike originally. They have some rust, so I will try and remove as much as possible, but the weathered patina is good for my aesthetic,  so not trying to get them perfect.









The bare metal fork is a curled/rolled WALD replacement fork from??? (Got it off of a cwc roadmaster frame).





This seat is a Troxel off an Evans Colson 'Interceptor' and perfect for my hot rod build!


----------



## bobbystillz (Apr 3, 2019)

Waiting on parts, so... rebuilt the hubs today!


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 4, 2019)

The paint is so cool. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## bobbystillz (Apr 4, 2019)

Headset came in, so just assembled as well as some truss rods I had lying around. Is that a...?


----------



## bobbystillz (Apr 4, 2019)

Chain dialed in. Guard in place. 




Now for some jewelry! I always loved how old blue grips faded to aqua over time. Well...happened to come across pedals a while back and grips recently. So a little splash of aqua to tie in some details and compliment that stunning orange and ivory paint job!









This is coming along nicely, but WAIT...there's more!


----------



## bobbystillz (Apr 5, 2019)

The plot thickens...


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 5, 2019)

That's  the second set of forks I've seen , I have a set also that has very nice chrome on them I'm thinking of selling, if I can figure out what they're worth ?
Cool bike !


----------



## bobbystillz (Apr 5, 2019)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> That's  the second set of forks I've seen , I have a set also that has very nice chrome on them I'm thinking of selling, if I can figure out what they're worth ?
> Cool bike !




Mine are Wald. Replacement forks maybe? They are really sturdy, with a rounded shoulder, and curled/rolled blades.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 5, 2019)

Yup , just like mine , but mine are clean chrome,  like to figure out a price point .


----------



## bobbystillz (Apr 5, 2019)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Yup , just like mine , but mine are clean chrome,  like to figure out a price point .




Not sure man. If I was sourcing the fork again (this came on a bike I bought) I would pay $20-$30 for one like mine. If chromed, probably $50-$60 for the right project. If flipping it quick $40 all day. Don't know the market on forks in general, just my opinion as a buyer.


----------



## bobbystillz (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## bobbystillz (Apr 7, 2019)

Primer laid...


----------



## bobbystillz (Apr 8, 2019)

Krylon has upped their game...I'm impressed! 1st color (Dover White) finished.


----------



## bobbystillz (Apr 9, 2019)

Color matched perfectly!!! I will do a black pinstripe to clean the edges and match the frame...then lettering...and after that I'll weather the tank to blend it with the rest of the bike.


----------



## bobbystillz (Apr 11, 2019)

Do you know how hard it is to purposely pull a crude line? Lol! My OCD is killing me, but it matches how the original was done. Weathering the paint should blend it a bit.


















The lettering will be done in Cyan


----------



## bobbystillz (Apr 13, 2019)

Almost finished with lettering...here's a teaser.


----------



## bobbystillz (Apr 14, 2019)

Here we go! I give you 'BALLOONATIC'  So here is the context and origin of the name. This bike was made in 1945. The kid who customized it put a hot rod spin on it and bolted a 'Spitfire' badge to the front. In trying to pick a name I wanted to tie in the WWII factor in some way. The 'Supermarine Spitfire' being a British fighter plane, I decided to delve farther into that. During WWII pilots of the Royal Air Force (R.A.F.) referred to anyone who worked at Balloon Command (headquarters for barrage balloon units) as a 'balloonatic'. Seeing as this is a balloon tire bike I thought it was a fitting name and a fun hot rod name as well. Here is a the lettering process thus far, though there will be some more weathering and touch up as I go. I am pretty happy with how it is looking.


----------



## Sven (Apr 15, 2019)

Very kool!. You have a great talent and patience.


----------



## bobbystillz (Apr 15, 2019)

Sven said:


> Very kool!. You have a great talent and patience.



Thanks @Sven !


----------



## bobbystillz (Apr 15, 2019)

Fender time!

Mock up 








Stripped 





Riveted 





Sealed/reinforced, and excess holes filled with bolts.


----------



## bobbystillz (Apr 16, 2019)

He's 99% finished (have a couple fun details to round out). This has been an incredibly fun build, and a piece of custom work that I have the honor of owning, and adding to.  BALLOONATIC...for when you wanna get a little crazy.


----------



## bobbystillz (Apr 16, 2019)

Took it out today...rides like a dream!


----------



## bobbystillz (May 5, 2019)

Crusty wrench + coaster brake strap + 2 paint can clips = light bracket!


----------



## bobbystillz (May 5, 2019)

We've gotta light!


----------



## Sven (May 6, 2019)

bobbystillz said:


> We've gotta light!
> 
> View attachment 991737
> 
> ...



That light bracket is great. You definitely have a vision for "KOOL"


----------



## Hammerhead (May 8, 2019)

Well done sweet looking ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## bobbystillz (May 8, 2019)

Hammerhead said:


> Well done sweet looking ride.
> Hammerhead



Thanks man, that means a lot!


----------

